
You Can Now Order Raspberry Pi's $35 Linux Computer In Bulk - iProject
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/07/16/demand-rises-for-raspberry-pis-35-linux-computer-4000-units-made-per-day-bulk-orders-now-possible/
======
dazzawazza
Well I'm about four weeks through my eleven week delivery period for my RPi so
order quickly if you want to see you box of pi before 2013.

~~~
freehunter
It does seem odd that they would start taking bulk orders when there are still
individual orders they have yet to fulfill.

------
dspillett
But when will they be able to _deliver_ them in bulk? I'm still waiting for my
single unit...

------
aw3c2
Aggregator spam.

Actual blogpost/news is already submitted at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4249808>

